# Digital surround sound system



## Sound_Project (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi all, 

Good day to everyone and respect every each system I have read on since joining this forum. So far, I have been reading all the posted and most of the system more a like the same concept by having :

1. 5.1 system
2. 7.1 system
3. 9.2 system

most of us preferred to run by passive system. i.e : BD player, AV receiver, and speaker system. But i have never get a chance whom really maniac to spend on their AV system out from the box such like a Cinema system. for examples having :

1. BD player (with or without 3D)
2. AV receiver with TRS or XLR output to powered monitor speaker

or a system with more advanced such as :

1. BD player (with or without 3D)
2. AV receiver with TRS or XLR output
3. Sound Management Processor (31GEQ, PEQ, Noise Gate and etc)
4. and connected to powered monitor speaker.

I do understand it is very expensive system to spend, but my Question is every AV fan should think something out of box to have something bigger and more advanced system.

I am not a AV big fan but I do have a simple AV system like others too... I am thinking of something advanced for my next system if I have bigger space from I had now. It will be much fun... I am sorry for inconvenient brought up posted like this. just wanted to know and get some answer from all experiences AV fan or enthusiast.

reason why I brought this posted as I seen and saw most of us here spending even more then 5kUSD up to almost 100kUSD

Regards,

Mr^Mania
Malaysia


----------



## mabuse04 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Mr Mania,

I am running myself a partly active system - subwoofers :bigsmile:- in 9.2 configuration (heights) and I know somebody running active speakers for the FCR and passive for surrounds and back surrounds.
I just spent 6k Euros or approx. 7500 US$ for amplifiers - Audionet - to improve my system.

Well regarding active and passive, I tend more to passive systems, which I think are more flexible. I have my doubts, if I get the best amplification for the speakers, if I buy an active system. I mean, I get a well tuned system and I get may be even several amps, one for each type of speaker, using an active x-over, which is may be better than one external amp and a passive x-over. 
However, I like to have the choice and not pay a lot of money, for a 'closed' system, which would cost me then also a lot of money to replace.

That's just my opinion about passive and active.

m


----------

